# Jackson Galaxy - My Cat From *****



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, so many of you has seen his TV show. While there is no one magic bullet, I think that a couple things may help many situations.

1. Play, play, play. It gives kitty an outlet and wears him out. My personal favorite - I have a yardstick with an 5 foot string attached and a small stuffed toy at the end. If you include the reach of my arm, this gives about a 20 foot run back and forth and I barely have to move.

2. Prey is play. As I think about my first year with Toby I realized that almost everything he does is based upon prey - finding a moth, chasing a wand toy, us chasing each other, his ninja attacks at me. Basing your activities around his prey instinct helps keep him sharp and happy.

Like I said, there's no one solution to issues with kitty, but these 2 may go a long way. To anyone that hasnt seen is show or doesn't have it on cable, you can see a few full episodes on the Animal Planet website.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

I agree. Play is so good for them. I got a "Da Bird" wand toy recently. My one year old male cat wasn't into wand/string chasing but he _loves _this one. If I get all three cats to a tongue-out panting stage and then feed them, I get a better nights sleep. Jackson was right about that!


----------



## XmalD73 (Nov 23, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE his show. I've thought about inquiring to him about help with our household, and the poor relationship between our 9 1/2 year old Phoebe Jean, and our 2 year old Bengal boys Phineas and Phaelan. 

I always feel like I learn something, he has such a way, and I love how he takes "mean old cats" and turns them completely around...just has to re-train their owners!!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

He talked about it lot more in the beginning, but I really liked his "ground dweller / tree dweller" analogy about giving cats high places to survey from and allowing them to be with their people without being too close to the action.

Trying to imagine any place in my apt where there's 20 ft of open space - nope! lol. We'll have to stick to over-under-around-behind-JUMP games.


----------



## KRZ's Mom (Jul 21, 2011)

Another great toy my cats love is the large cat springs. Find them at pet supermarket or online. 10 springs for about $1.90. We have springs everywhere, they bounce, roll and don't hurt if you walk on them in bare feet!!


----------

